# New Bodies Gym - Doncaster - Anyone train there?



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all

I have been thinking about joining the New Bodies Gym in Doncaster.

Has anyone any experience of the gym. Is it good / bad etc.

Regards

Trebz


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

It's pretty much at the bottom of my road but i've never been. Why don't you go to the Dome? I hear New Bodies is alright though


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm training at the Armthorpe Sport Centre at the moment. I have returned to the gym after years of being away. The sports centre is Ok but I do feel that it's a little on the small side and only has two racks of dumbells and one, yes one, barbell.

The rest of the gym is filled with machines which I'm finding easy to use at the moment but I do feel that I will need more room and equipment soon.

I popped to the Keepmoat Stadium gym the other day and it's very similar to the Armthorpe Sports Centre but it has more equipment and space. I may try it there for a week. I'm training at the stadium this afternoon as it happens.

I live near the racecourse so they are both close enough.

What's the Dome like?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a no brainer-go to the Dome, by far the best out of the council gyms. Dunno why you've been elsewhere to be honest, surely the Dome is the closest?

The Dome has more of less everything, plenty of dumbells and barbells, 2 benches, 2 incline benches, 1 decline, 1 power cage, 2 smith machines, 1 leg press, loads of cable machines, loads of weight resistance machines, loads of cardio stuff. I would just avoid the hours of 5-7 there especially earlier in the week


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've always found the dome ok when i used to visit it, simple, quiet, well maintained (then), used to be a bit conjested as part o it was almost down a corridor, but not really a problem.


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

I joined the Armthorpe SC in order to get my confidence back. I'm ok with that now and have found the £25 per month charge for access to the www.choosefitness.co.uk gym's a little pricey. Especially for the Armthorpe SC where they only have one barbell. I'll give it another month or so then sign up somewhere cheaper. The New Bodies gym is £140 per annum if I remember correctly.

What are the Dome prices like.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

You can go to the Dome with the membership you already have-it's council run-that's why it's £25 a month. That's why i'm saying I am surprised you've been anywhere else but fair enough if you didn't realise. Yeh I know New Bodies is a fair bit cheaper, apparently it's just full of chavvy kids though. If you looking at cost, there is there one just over the new bridge, which is about £10 a month, it is in that little shopping bit next to the Morrisons, another which is quite cheap is the one built into the new hotel next to the market, but i've never been to those two either.


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

Iv'e heard bad mumblings about New Bodies in the Armthorpe SC changing room. 'It's full of meatheads, pikeys and steroid freaks' was the comment if I remember correctly. Neither comment would put me off to be honest, I'm not one for posing or worrying about the other gym members, I go to train, not to show off and strut my stuff, I'm 11.5 stone for crying out loud hehe.

I only just noticed that the Dome and Stadium are part of the same franchise. I will say that their gym's and equipment look top notch.

If I were to stay with them I think the Stadium would better suit my needs. It seem's to be quieter but after your feedback I'll make a point of going ot the Dome a few times to see how I feel there.

Thanks so far lads, great feedback.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeh the Keepmoat is dead quiet but they don't have enough free weights for me. Certainly give the Dome a try I think you'll probably like that one the best.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I can vouch for the dome, equipment is good, and staff are decent, I studied with a couple of their trainers.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

World fitness, Adwick good gym


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

westy125 said:


> World fitness, Adwick good gym


What type of gym is it? a bit far out for me


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Check out their website, very good mate, I live 10 miles from it and I use it


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Thankyou for the helpful insight


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

FYI all.

I have been to the Doncaster Dome gym twice now and I'm impressed. The gym itself is very well fitted out, changing rooms good, gym area is kept clean and is very large. The free weight area is well equipped as well if a little cramped at times.

Thanks for the heads up Ellisrimmer.


----------



## Barry Reeves (Jan 9, 2016)

Contrary to the ridiculous statements made about newbodies being full of meth heads and steroid freaks it truly isn't. I use new bodies and it's a great gym, it is the cheapest gym membership I have found in doncaster whilst still offering a great standard of equipment. The dome may suit some but newbodies caters for all, where else are you going to find full membership for about £120 a year


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Barry Reeves said:


> Contrary to the ridiculous statements made about newbodies being full of meth heads and steroid freaks it truly isn't. I use new bodies and it's a great gym, it is the cheapest gym membership I have found in doncaster whilst still offering a great standard of equipment. The dome may suit some but newbodies caters for all, where else are you going to find full membership for about £120 a year


 how do we know you are not a meth head?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Sack them all off & go to C&R in Hexthorpe. It's ghetto but always quiet & well equipped. Half the price too


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Sack them all off & go to C&R in Hexthorpe. It's ghetto but always quiet & well equipped. Half the price too


 Sack Hexthorpe off completely and get yourself down to Muscle Factory in Swinton :thumb


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Dome is good and listers gym at harworth is worth a look


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Hexthorpe rough as don't take your car if you wanna keep it


 Haha yeah it's bad. I shut my eyes on the way in & out



BTS93 said:


> Sack Hexthorpe off completely and get yourself down to Muscle Factory in Swinton :thumb


 Intrigued! Although I must say, Mexborough is hardly picturesque haha


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Haha yeah it's bad. I shut my eyes on the way in & out
> 
> Intrigued! Although I must say, Mexborough is hardly picturesque haha


 Haha but we're talking about Swinton! Not any better mind...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bloody cheap up there for gym membership!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> Haha yeah it's bad. I shut my eyes on the way in & out
> 
> Intrigued! Although I must say, Mexborough is hardly picturesque haha


 Mexborough is where a lad I knew when we were growing up was from.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Its all about horses for courses. I train at bodies gym and xercise 4 less , like them both. Hated the Dome when I looked round there. Bodies is hardcore, rock music. Xercise 4 less is more middle of road. I'm a member of both , costs me £30 quid a month, also use the one on Rotherham , which is spot on...

Too many poseurs in Dome.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Barry Reeves said:


> Contrary to the ridiculous statements made about newbodies being full of meth heads and steroid freaks it truly isn't. I use new bodies and it's a great gym, it is the cheapest gym membership I have found in doncaster whilst still offering a great standard of equipment. The dome may suit some but newbodies caters for all, where else are you going to find full membership for about £120 a year


 Where else? fitness4less at Bentley exactly the same price lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

DLChappers said:


> Sack them all off & go to C&R in Hexthorpe. It's ghetto but always quiet & well equipped. Half the price too


 What type of gym is that? never heard of it


----------



## Cam Walsh (Apr 4, 2017)

I have only recently joined New Bodies Gym, I have tried most of the gym's in Doncaster to me it is far the best, not seen any meat heads, posers just men and women working out and getting fit. Also joining the Viking Power and strength classes that they have on a Saturday cant wait to try the new Fingles Fingers they have. To me a good gym and at 3 quid a session all day if you want its good value as well.


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Listers gym in Harworth is bang on


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

The best gym in Donny is xercise4less IF you can get in there outside of the hours of 4pm till about 7:30pm. During those hours it's absolutely mobbed.

New bodies IS full of meatheads, angry Eastern Europeans and the equipment is older than the good lord himself.

xercise4less at a tenner a month is absolutely golden. Has the heaviest dumbells in the area, always clean, equipment is spot on. Plenty of punchbags for cardio, 7 or 8 deadlift/squat platforms, couple of flat benches, one incline, one decline. 2 smith machines, 2 cable machines, loads of machines and half a dozen benches for free weights.

I don't even live in donny anymore and I still keep my membership going for when I'm over visiting friends and family.


----------



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

ive just started training at the gym group new gym near parkgate rotherham. I like it, its very clean open 24 hours and is 11 quid a month. plenty of weights. showers etc etc

totally different to my last 2 gyms, steelworks in rotherham and empire in conisbrough!


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

DLChappers said:


> Sack them all off & go to C&R in Hexthorpe. It's ghetto but always quiet & well equipped. Half the price too


 what does ghetto mean exactly ?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I really liked Bodies, yeh stuff is old but all works and lots of equipment , once you settled in people start to chat, its hardcore but good. Xercise for less is good too and cheap. Hated the dome the weights room is small and claustrophobic and too many poseurs who never train legs ! all abs and no legs lol.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

thecoms said:


> what does ghetto mean exactly ?


 Have a drive through hexthorpe and you'll understand perfectly that ghetto is a polite word for utter s**t hole


----------

